# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Stability Line

## esperos

Μια  εταιρεία  που  έγραψε  την  δική  της  ιστορία  και  που  δεν  υπάρχει  πιά.

STAB1.jpg
STAB2.jpg
STAB3.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  η  συνέχεια  από  τα  προηγούμενα.

STAB4.jpg
STAB5.jpg
STAB6.jpg
STAB7.jpg

----------


## vinman

Η εταιρεία συνέχισε και μερικές χρονιές ακόμα αλλάζοντας επωνυμίες...
Εδώ το 1991 ως Stability line....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13820



To 1992 μετονομάστηκε σε Vergina cruise lines.........



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13821

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13822


Kαι το 1995 αναφέρεται ως Vergina ferries....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13823

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13824

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτό το φορτηγάκι δεν είναι που ήταν στο λιμάνι της ηγουμενίτσας???

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο που λες και στόλισε την Ηγουμενίτσα για μερικά χρόνια λεγόταν Valentino.

Stability Lines, Vergina Lines, Vergina Ferries και Mediterranean Line ήταν όλες εταιρίες των 3Κ με πιο γνωστό Κ τον εφοπλιστή Κοσμά.

----------


## vinman

Αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρείας με τα Golden Vergina και Vergina!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19583

----------


## heraklion

Ξεκίναγε τοπλοίο από Πειραιά και έφτανε μέχρι Συρία?

----------


## vinman

> Ξεκίναγε τοπλοίο από Πειραιά και έφτανε μέχρι Συρία?


Όχι Συρία...
Η Χάιφα είναι στο Ισραήλ.. :Wink: 
Και άλλα πλοία τότε είχαν τέτοιο δρομολόγιο...

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, με βάση το αυτοκόλλητο, ποια χρονιά η εταιρία ως Stability Lines έκανε Ελλάδα-Ιταλία???

----------


## vinman

> Vinman, με βάση το αυτοκόλλητο, ποια χρονιά η εταιρία ως Stability Lines έκανε Ελλάδα-Ιταλία???


 
Σύμφωνα με ένα φυλλάδιο της Stability του 1983,τότε γινόταν αυτό το δρομολόγιο απο το Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ευχαριστώ Ελλινις!! Το φόρουμ μας είναι εγκυκλοπαίδεια!
> Το τρίτο Κάπα ήταν ο Καραηλίας, το θυμάμαι λόγω ονόματος!
> Ο Κοσμάς πρέπει να ειχε και άλλo πλοια μόνος του?
> Δεν στέριωσε το καράβι πουθενά δλδ.


Aρχικά φορτηγίσιοι ήταν οι άνθρωποι.Στα ΕΓ/ΟΓ η παρουσία τους ήταν, εκτός από αυτό εδώ,στις γραμμές Κύπρου κ Ιταλίας.
Κ επειδή είσαι γείτονας, το γραφείο τους ήταν ένα ...ημιυπόγειο στην Πηγάδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι 3 Κ ηταν αυτο που ελεγαν παραδοσιακοι.Τα γραφεια τους παντως το 1997 ηταν καπου στο τερμα της καραισκου ή στον απο πανω δρομο,ημιυπογεια δεν ηταν ,αλλα ηταν εντελως παλιομοδητικα,ειχα παει.Βεβαια οτι ελεγε ο κοσμας στον <εφοπλιστη> τευχος δεκεμβριος 1996 σελις 84 μπορει στην τοτε εποχη της ταχυτητας, και δανειων, να εμοιαζαν γραφικα αλλα ηταν 110% αληθινα,και αποδειχθηκε δυστυχως

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Oι 3 Κ ηταν αυτο που ελεγαν παραδοσιακοι.Τα γραφεια τους παντως το 1997 ηταν καπου στο τερμα της καραισκου ή στον απο πανω δρομο,ημιυπογεια δεν ηταν ,αλλα ηταν εντελως παλιομοδητικα,ειχα παει.Βεβαια οτι ελεγε ο κοσμας στον <εφοπλιστη> τευχος δεκεμβριος 1996 σελις 84 μπορει στην τοτε εποχη της ταχυτητας, και δανειων, να εμοιαζαν γραφικα αλλα ηταν 110% αληθινα,και αποδειχθηκε δυστυχως


Γύρω στο 1980 ήταν εκεί από πάνω που λες, Αλκιβιάδου. Είχα πάει εκεί γιά κανένα πρόγραμμα.Στον τοίχο είχαν κ φωτό από κάτι μικρά δανέζικα φ/γ ice class.Περνάω πολλές φορές με τα πόδια από εκεί κ το θυμάμαι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απλά το χρειάστηκα για το ιστορικό της ΛΑΝΕ και της γραμμής Λασιθίου. Πολύ βαπόρι έπεσε στη Ελλάδα 1985-95 μάλλον θα τα ξεπουλουσαν απο αλλού και τα μάζευαν εδώ. Ήταν και τα πετραιλαια φτηνά τότε και κάπως θα βολεύονται όλοι.
> 
> Εχω ζητήσει απο τον Ε να ανεβάσει και άλλες παλιές συνεντεύξεις απο τα εξαντλημένα τεύχη, αλλά με έγραψαν όπως και το σύνολο των αναγνωστών τους που θεωρούν δεδομένο.
> 
> Καποια σχέση θα είχαν με την Μακεδονία.


Έτσι ήταν τότε,μην κοιτάς που έχουν μείνει μιά χούφτα εταιρείες κ βαπόρια. Από Ευρώπη κ Ιαπωνία ανέκαθεν πουλούσαν.Το θέμα είναι τι έρχεται εδώ. Μήπως κ τώρα με την κρίση δεν έχουμε χάσει πολύ αξιόλογα βαπόρια τα οποία υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα κατέληγαν εδώ;
Σωστοί να ήταν στον Ε,που δεν είναι,σπάνια περιοδικό επαναλαμβάνει κάτι από τα παλιά κ αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος.
Σχέση με την Μακεδονία δεν πιστεύω να είναν αλλά τότε ήταν σε έξαρση το θέμα του ονόματος των Σκοπίων γι'αυτό κ η λέξη Βεργίνα στα ονόματα των πλοίων.

----------


## Ilias 92

Μάλλον το Golden Vergina θα επηρεάστηκε απο τις ανασκαφές στον τάφο του Φιλίππου  Β ( φέρει το ίδιο όνομα απο το 83 που ήρθε ?) .  Τα επόμενα πλοία όντως συνέπεσαν χρονικά με το Σκοπιανό.

Για τις συνεντεύξεις εννοώ να τις ανεβάσουν στην σελίδα στο Ίντερνετ όχι στο έντυπο μιας και δεν μπορεί κάποιος να βρει τα εξαντλημένα τεύχη αν το επιθυμεί.

Ο Κοσμάς όταν λέτε ότι είχε κρουαζιερόπλοια εννοείται τα διεθνή επιβατικά η είχε και καθαρά κρουιζ.

Οι 3Κ το έφεραν στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον το Golden Vergina θα επηρεάστηκε απο τις ανασκαφές στον τάφο του Φιλίππου Β ( φέρει το ίδιο όνομα απο το 83 που ήρθε ?) . Τα επόμενα πλοία όντως συνέπεσαν χρονικά με το Σκοπιανό.
> 
> Ο Κοσμάς όταν λέτε ότι είχε κρουαζιερόπλοια εννοείται τα διεθνή επιβατικά η είχε και καθαρά κρουιζ.
> 
> Οι 3Κ το έφεραν στην Ελλάδα.


 Σωστά,αυτό εξ αρχής.Είχε επίσης ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ κ 3 QUEEN VERGINA. 
Κρουαζιερόπλοια είχε το CRETA SKY ημερήσιες από Ηράκλειο.Γιαπωνέζικο μαζί με άλλα 2 που είχε φέρει αλλά κατά περίεργο τρόπο κάηκαν στην Ελευσίνα.Τα έχει το βοβλίο με τα Ιαπωνικά ferries.
Eπίσης το ΜΑRIA KOSMAS μετασκευή από αυστραλέζικο ωκεανογραφικό.Πρέπει να είναι στα Εμιράτα όπου το είχαν πάρει να το κάνουν mega yacht.

----------


## a.molos

> Σωστά,αυτό εξ αρχής.Είχε επίσης ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ κ 3 QUEEN VERGINA. 
> Κρουαζιερόπλοια είχε το CRETA SKY ημερήσιες από Ηράκλειο.Γιαπωνέζικο μαζί με άλλα 2 που είχε φέρει αλλά κατά περίεργο τρόπο κάηκαν στην Ελευσίνα.Τα έχει το βοβλίο με τα Ιαπωνικά ferries.
> Eπίσης το ΜΑRIA KOSMAS μετασκευή από αυστραλέζικο ωκεανογραφικό.Πρέπει να είναι στα Εμιράτα όπου το είχαν πάρει να το κάνουν mega yacht.


Αφού αναφέρθηκες στα συγκεκριμένα, ας τα δούμε σε δύο φωτό, στο λιμανάκι της Ελευσίναςκαι δίπλα απο την γερμανική του Περάματος.Στην 1η το VERGINA TREASURE στη 2η VERGINA CITY, e.x Cobalt Maru & Ivory Maru αντίστοιχα, 3.155 grt, καθώς και το αδελφό VERGINA SKY. Ιούλιος του 1995 ΄ηταν όταν τα κατέστρεψε η πυρκαγιά , σύμφωνα με τα ταπεινά μου κιτάπια.
Στην 3η το VERGINA  SKY, αρτι αφιχθέν στο χώρο μου (Ν.Μ.Δ.) χωμένο ανάμεσα σε άλλα πλοία ίσα που διακρίνεται (αριστερά του crown M)
Aρκετά off topic, αλλά αφου ξεκινήσαμε τη κουβέντα, μας πήρε ή κατηφόρα  :Fat: .



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 156298

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε a.molos τα συνημμένα δεν ανοίγουν. Επίσης το σωστό ήταν ΙVORY MARU.

----------


## a.molos

vergina city 001.jpgvergina .....jpg Ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη, τώρα νομίζω είμαστε o.k !vergina sky.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Aγαρμπη μετασκευή που είχε κάνει...έκλεισε τον καταπέλτη,τράβηξε καταστρώματα πρύμα.
Αυτά που κάηκαν ηταν συμπαθητικά ποσταλάκια.Τί σύμπτωση ήταν δεμένα έξω από το διαλυτήριο Παπακυριάκου (τον είχα κάποτε συγκάτοικο στην πολυκατοικία) κ διαλύθηκαν εκεί.Η περιοχή λέγεται Καλυμπάκι κ έπειδή εδώ μέσα έχουμε  φίλους της αεροπορίας, εκεί πιό πέρα είχε πέσει ένα Albatros.
H άλλη με τον ΝΜΔ πραγματική πανδαισία κ τι δεν βλέπουμε! Αριστερά πρώτο κ καλύτερο το VASCO DA GAMA!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τo MARIA KOSMAS το 1996  στο κολπο το θαυματων (με λεπτη φωνη) 

negative (72).jpg

Νομιζω οτι τα κρουαζιεροπλοια της εταιρειας τα διαχειριζοταν η κορη του Κοσμα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τo MARIA KOSMAS το 1996 στο κολπο το θαυματων (με λεπτη φωνη) 
> 
> negative (72).jpg


 Πίσω ένα από τα QUEEN VERGINA το καναδέζικο αφού κατά καιρούς είχε ένα γιαπωνέζικο αλλά κ το πρώην ΙΟΝΙΑΝ GLORY του Στρίντζη.

----------


## a.molos

MARIA KOSMAS.jpgKαι μια παλαιότερη δική μου απο το Πέραμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιοτατη Αντωνη ειναι το 1994 καθως μετασκευαζεται το ΙΟΝΙΣ και διπλα ειναι το νεοφερμενο DIVA του Γιωργου Λουρη, intercruises

----------

